# tren and dnp



## james42

Everyone says not to run gear with dnp.
ive been on a gram of tren a week for the last couple months. Ive been cutting on low calories and 150mcg t3 for the last four weeks. 
I went from 16%bf to 10%bf. 
This week I will be starting my first dnp run. I dont want to drop the tren. Will that be a problem? 
Also. Is it realistic to expect to get to 8% bf from where im at in two weeks of dnp?


----------



## Pinkbear

If youre making progress with out the dnp why add it.
Dnp can f you up


----------



## james42

Progress is slowing and honestly I just want this cut to be over. I dont want to drag it out for another month or two if I can accomplish it in under two weeks.


----------



## Azog

I don't think the lack of drugs is what's slowing your cut...


----------



## james42

Azog said:


> I don't think the lack of drugs is what's slowing your cut...



I dont either. Its slowing because im edging into single digit bf and thats just how it goes.  Drugs or not.
I want to see if dnp works for me. Some people love it. Some people hate it. Ill see what group I fall into. 
Anyway.  Has anyone here ran it with tren?


----------



## Bro Bundy

james42 said:


> I dont either. Its slowing because im edging into single digit bf and thats just how it goes.  Drugs or not.
> I want to see if dnp works for me. Some people love it. Some people hate it. Ill see what group I fall into.
> Anyway.  Has anyone here ran it with tren?



ive used both and i would never run tren with dnp...dnp should be run alone imo


----------



## james42

Brother Bundy said:


> ive used both and i would never run tren with dnp...dnp should be run alone imo



Do you think dropping from 10% bf to 8% in two weeks is realistic?  I would be on a low cal diet


----------



## NbleSavage

Brother Bundy said:


> ive used both and i would never run tren with dnp...dnp should be run alone imo



DNP alone whipped my ass like an aroused Priest at Sunday School. Lethargy, sweats, digestive woes. Best advice I got before starting my run with DNP was to drop Tren. I too have run both and can't imagine how much worse things would have been if I'd have tried to stack the two.


----------



## jyoung8j

X2 on drop the tren first.. I cant imagine running tren with dnp.. its all u can do to function on dnp alone.. its amazing stuff but respect it.. drop tren let it clear then do dnp.. I can see it dropping the 2% bf digit.. its amazing shiot


----------



## james42

jyoung8j said:


> X2 on drop the tren first.. I cant imagine running tren with dnp.. its all u can do to function on dnp alone.. its amazing stuff but respect it.. drop tren let it clear then do dnp.. I can see it dropping the 2% bf digit.. its amazing shiot



Ok man. You guys have me convinced.
I appreciate the help


----------



## Stevethedream

Hey James this is actually an awesome question u have because im in almost the same exact boat ur in. Lol. It's crazy. I had the same exact question and it seems that the fellas recommend dropping the tren first so I think I may just continue running my tren cycle and than maybe after im done a week later I may consider using dnp. All I know is I wish there was actually more guys on here who maybe experienced running the two together. .......but than again maybe their not cuz their dead!!!?????.. lol.


----------



## jyoung8j

Ive ran both... I cant imagine surviving very long on both together.. health wise not just toughing it out.. u do tht alone on dnp.. I'd wait lil longer then a wk to do the dnp after dropping tren give it some time to clear. .


----------



## james42

Can you tell the difference between powder and Crystal by looking at it? 
Mine is like a sugar consistency.


----------



## Iron1

james42 said:


> Can you tell the difference between powder and Crystal by looking at it?
> Mine is like a sugar consistency.



Typically, yes.
The powdered DNP will be more of a neon yellow and a fine, fine powder.
The crystallized stuff will be more of a pastel yellow and have some grit to it.

Sounds like yours is crystalline.


----------



## halfwit

I'm running 500mg DNP/ED and 600mg/wk of Tren Enanthate.  I consume 3 gallons of water a day and have a five-pillow rotation that is slowly forcing the wife to migrate to the other side of our bed lol.  Cardio is damn near impossible (it's rough on Tren alone as it is) and I do constantly feel like I'm in a sauna.  I'm taking ~12mg of albuterol and 125mg of benadryl to help with breathing problems, but it most certainly isn't something I would recommend for everyone.

Do NOT even think about having a carb-heavy meal while on the two.  You're looking at heartburn and a temperature increase that will make you beg for mercy.  I'm digging the results so far, but I cannot wait to be done with the DNP - that's for sure.

My .02c


----------



## james42

Good to hear your surviving.  Im on day two now of 300mg dnp. I said **** it and kept the tren.
so far I feel nothing. 
Kinda cool seeing some known knowledgeable guys from other boards are over here.
btw. If I dont update this thread in a few days. You guys were right. It was a bad idea. 






halfwit said:


> I'm running 500mg DNP/ED and 600mg/wk of Tren Enanthate.  I consume 3 gallons of water a day and have a five-pillow rotation that is slowly forcing the wife to migrate to the other side of our bed lol.  Cardio is damn near impossible (it's rough on Tren alone as it is) and I do constantly feel like I'm in a sauna.  I'm taking ~12mg of albuterol and 125mg of benadryl to help with breathing problems, but it most certainly isn't something I would recommend for everyone.
> 
> Do NOT even think about having a carb-heavy meal while on the two.  You're looking at heartburn and a temperature increase that will make you beg for mercy.  I'm digging the results so far, but I cannot wait to be done with the DNP - that's for sure.
> 
> My .02c


----------



## halfwit

james42 said:


> Good to hear your surviving.  Im on day two now of 300mg dnp. I said **** it and kept the tren.
> so far I feel nothing.
> Kinda cool seeing some known knowledgeable guys from other boards are over here.
> btw. If I dont update this thread in a few days. You guys were right. It was a bad idea.


Hahahaha.  Yeah, there are a few of us running DNP at the same time and we have all made arrangements as to whom gets whose gear when they die.  

It took a few days (four I think?) before I really noticed the heat coming on.  250mg is definitely doable, but 500mg is where I'm staying as I can barely stand it.  Definitely keep up on that water intake!  

Just here to learn as much as possible like you, enjoy the DNP and be safe!


----------



## Iron1

halfwit said:


> Hahahaha.  Yeah, there are a few of us running DNP at the same time and we have all made arrangements as to whom gets whose gear when they die.



It's like a murder suicide met with king of the hill.
Also, not dead yet!
(day 25 and counting)


----------



## jyoung8j

How much have u lost iron???


----------



## Iron1

jyoung8j said:


> How much have u lost iron???



Nothing really.
5lbs came off in the beginning but the scale has been steady the past few weeks, same as it was before starting DNP just minus 5lbs.

Some in the know about what I'm eating think I may be hitting starvation mode.

I'm hopeful that I'm just holding water like crazy (which my body likes to do).
If not, I still have enough left over to try several different diet variations.

As it sits right now, I lost more weight from getting sick for a few days than I did the DNP.


----------



## james42

What dose are you running iron? Are you hot


----------



## Iron1

james42 said:


> Are you hot



I'm a sexxy beast baby yeah!
Yes, I do get warm. It comes in waves more than a constant hot sensation but when you're hot, you're HOT.
Seems to be largely related to activity and carb intake (<-- Duh)
Typical non-hot-flash temps are still around 99*

I'm running 500mg/day split into two doses.


----------



## jyoung8j

5lbs in 25 days id stop it...lol not worth it for 5pds.. ive lost 18 in 13 days.. tom is last day..


----------



## Stevethedream

jyoung8j said:


> 5lbs in 25 days id stop it...lol not worth it for 5pds.. ive lost 18 in 13 days.. tom is last day..



Hey Jyoung brother did u by chance take body fat measurements b4 u started running it? Just super curious as to how much actual body fat was burned. Thanks bud.


----------



## Iron1

jyoung8j said:


> 5lbs in 25 days id stop it...lol not worth it for 5pds.. ive lost 18 in 13 days.. tom is last day..



Agree, completely not worth it. I'll be stopping this Saturday.
I have more left to play around with I just don't know what went wrong with this run.

Typical Diet:
(30g) Oats - 120 cal
34g Whey - 120 cal
Chobani - 120 cal
Dinner - (varies, but 800 cal is a good reference.)
Chicken Sandwich - 750 cal
Weight Watchers "Ice Cream" bar - 80 cal
1990 calories

Should be PLENTY low enough for a 270lb guy to lose weight without the DNP yet it isn't.


I would love to have lost 18 even over the 26 days I've been running the junk.
I guess this horrible body of mine continues to fight me tooth and nail.

I'm just going to go ahead and stop eating entirely.


----------



## Stevethedream

Soooooo..Iron my man......so I read that u have plenty left???? Lol....Just saying. ...


----------



## Iron1

Stevethedream said:


> Soooooo..Iron my man......so I read that u have plenty left???? Lol....Just saying. ...



I do but I'm determined to get this sh*t to work.
This run has taught me what doesn't work so it's not a complete failure.
There was some hiccups along the way also such as catching some nasty pneumonia-esque illness.

After stopping this weekend I'll give myself two weeks to settle out before re-adjusting diet and trying again.
I just can't fathom how some people can get away with eating cake while losing weight on the stuff while I'm maintaining on less than 2000 cal.


----------



## Stevethedream

Well Good luck buddy on ur next run and hopefully you get the results ur looking for. Oh yea I hate those chumps too who can eat whatever they want and still burn body fat!!! Smh....damn them.


----------



## jyoung8j

Na havent measured now just cuz im in show prep.. dnt wanna kno.. if I guessed itd b 18 to 16-15ish.. ur diet needs help iron.. ur body is in starvation mode..


----------



## Iron1

It doesn't help there is a lot of conflicting information about the stuff out there.
Some threads say carbs aren't needed on DNP:


> What I'm saying is that it absolutely is NOT necessary to have any carbohydrates at all. They do not make DNP more effective.


http://www.ugbodybuilding.com/threads/7621-DNP-The-Science-and-best-way-to-use-it

others say to embrace them and make them a primary macro.


> The least effective form of dieting while on a DNP cycle is a fat diet, or ketogenic diet
> This is what I’m proposing to be the optimal DNP diet (for a high dose short cycle(s) and the end of a low dose extended cycle only):
> 
> 50% carbs, 35% protein, 15% fat.


http://www.ugbodybuilding.com/threads/1305-DNP-Information

Looks like I just wasted a month of my time poisoning myself for nothing.


----------



## james42

Hey iron. Have you had your thyroid checked?
I dont believe in starvation mode honestly.  Your body will always try to adapt to calorie intake.  Thats why its always smart to start a cut as high in calories as you can. Because inevitably they will have to be lowered.  unless your stuck at like 9-10% bf them calories with powerfull cutting drugs. The fat should be melting off.
I would be getting some blood work done.  Something is off.


----------



## Iron1

I've got a subclinical hypo-thyroid condition.
The DNP doesn't really help that at all but it shouldn't matter. They work through different pathways.


----------



## james42

Well. Its day three for me. Took 600mg yesterday and another 600 today. Its 300mg caps I have.
I was really hot last night bu not terrible.  This morning was a different story though. By time I had my second cup of coffee I was drenched in sweat. 
I feel extremely lethargic also. I went to the gym and just did the basics and got out. It wasn't to bad except for some pretty bad sweating.


----------



## halfwit

Bronkaid (ephedrine) helps a bit with the lethargy.  I'm pretty sure caffeine will too, but I get headaches when I take more than 600mg of caffeine within 4 hours or so.  Picked up a new fan to go with the AC (gotta love temps in the 80's in March) and a ceiling fan.  Hopefully that will help keep the missus from running away at night.


----------



## james42

halfwit said:


> Bronkaid (ephedrine) helps a bit with the lethargy.  I'm pretty sure caffeine will too, but I get headaches when I take more than 600mg of caffeine within 4 hours or so.  Picked up a new fan to go with the AC (gotta love temps in the 80's in March) and a ceiling fan.  Hopefully that will help keep the missus from running away at night.



80's in march! It hasn't been above 5f here for over a month. 
I get plenty of caffeine but it makes me sweat worse. Ephedrine is off limits to me. I did the ec stack a few years ago. It gave involuntary audible ticks. My dr said that I have a mild form of turrets and the ephedrine triggered it. It took me almost a year to get rid of that annoying shit.


----------



## james42

Its day four. This shit is hitting me hard. Its not even the heat that is bad. Im just drained, winded and in a fowl mood.
if I can gut this out for 10 days ill be happy. 
Food cravings are terrible too.  I absolutely refuse to slack on my diet though. Im on a 1000 calorie deficit based on my normal maintenance. I see so many guys eating like pigs on dnp. It might still work but i want maximum results.


----------



## james42

**** me. The lethargy on this stuff is terrible.  That and im starving.  
Its day five now. If I can make it to 7 or 8 days I will be happy. Its deceiving because im so bloated but im definitely loosing fat.


----------



## jyoung8j

I never felt any bloat or lethargic...


----------



## Iron1

jyoung8j said:


> I never felt any bloat or lethargic...



I'll confirm a pronounced lethargy on my run.
Everyone is different though.


----------



## james42

Im blown up like a balloon.  Im not high bodyfat either. Probably around 10%.
My wedding ring is usually  a little loose. I couldn't even get it off now.


----------



## jyoung8j

I mean im glad I didnt get either..lol if there is water weight how long b4 it drops off.. been off for 2 days dnt see difference in weight really mayb  pd


----------



## james42

I got the bright idea to pop a third cap yesterday. 900mg.
sweat was ****ing pouring out of me and still is. I was out shoveling snow of our decks in nothing but my boxers and boots.
I have no idea if im loosing fat. Dbol dosnt bloat me as bad as this. I think im gonna call it quie on the dnp tomorrow and bump my tren up to 200 ed for 4 weeks.  Then I'll do another dnp run on my two week cruise.


----------



## jyoung8j

Wow someone wants to die!!! Lol


----------



## james42

jyoung8j said:


> Wow someone wants to die!!! Lol


I figure worse case scenario I could just lay down in a snow bank.I wont be doing that again though


----------



## jyoung8j

Yea zyzz killed over cuz his dose was at a gram...lol


----------



## james42

jyoung8j said:


> Yea zyzz killed over cuz his dose was at a gram...lol



On top of a few grams of cocaine and diuretics. I get where your coming from though


----------



## Stevethedream

Hey james bro, just wondering on how much fat did u end up losing on ur run with dnp? Any noticeable change in ur physique? Body fat percentage drop at all? Any more weight lost after discontinuing use of dnp? Some people have said after discontinuing for about 3 -5 days u actually start losing a ton of water weight as well so I was just curious if this happened to u?


----------



## james42

Stevethedream said:


> Hey james bro, just wondering on how much fat did u end up losing on ur run with dnp? Any noticeable change in ur physique? Body fat percentage drop at all? Any more weight lost after discontinuing use of dnp? Some people have said after discontinuing for about 3 -5 days u actually start losing a ton of water weight as well so I was just curious if this happened to u?


I only lost about 4 pounds but after the water dropped of it looked like I lost about 2% bf. That might not seem like much but for only one week and being low bf to begin with. I was very happy.
it took about 5 days for all the water do drop. Its hard to go by the scale for me right now because im on so much tren. I can fluctuate 10 pounds in a day depending on carb intake. 
I really feel like I bailed on it right when it was getting good. Next time I will do at least 10-12 days.


----------



## beasto

Trens the shit though! And like everyones saying if your already making fat loss progress bro why add DNP.


----------



## Stevethedream

Actually James 2% body fat dropped in 4 days is amazing! It takes me 2 weeks to drop 2% bf, so yea I can see why ur happy lol. Overall it was nothing short of amazing for only running it 4 days. Good job bro and good luck on ur next run with it.


----------



## james42

Stevethedream said:


> Actually James 2% body fat dropped in 4 days is amazing! It takes me 2 weeks to drop 2% bf, so yea I can see why ur happy lol. Overall it was nothing short of amazing for only running it 4 days. Good job bro and good luck on ur next run with it.



It was actually 6 days and I definitely felt like I was still on it day 7 and 8. Still not bad


----------

